# Letchworth Village on REALLY TV (Freeview Channel 17)



## Lightbuoy (Jan 14, 2013)

A belated Happy New year to everyone! 

Just about to start now is "Ghost Adventures".

Okay, so I've never been a great fan of ghouls & ghosties (apart from Ghostbusters), however might be worth a butchers due to the location.

Enjoy!

Lb.

Linky added below.....

http://uktv.co.uk/really/episode/listing_id/177654293/channel_id/3868


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 14, 2013)

Having watched it, it was worse than I thought!

Not only way it not in Britain, but it didn't show much of the Buildings.

Oh well, I suppose that there's worse ways to use up some spare time!!!

Lb.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a real fascination with this place and watched the Ghost Hunters episode just for the history and to see the buildings.
I have watched many documentaries and read many horrors surrounding this place.
The videos have made me cry and are not easy to watch.
If you want to see some really disturbing treatment of the mentally disabled, take a look at the history of Letchworth. It is very sad and upsetting viewing.

Sadly like many institutions there were good intentions at the start , but like many asylums and hospitals, funding and low staffing caused neglect and abuse to the most vulnerable people in society.


----------

